# Blackgold dog food



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any one have any comments on this food and which one do u feed ???


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

Ive never heard anything bad about it except availability..not so easy to find


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Where are you located Jason?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

sqrle1 said:


> Where are you located Jason?


Bowling Green Ky.


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*Black Gold*

Getting ready to try it myself just waiting on the 31-21 signature to get here next week.


----------



## ColoAngler (Mar 20, 2006)

I used the BG red bag my pup's first six months then switched to BG blue bag ... 10 percent lower protein as I recall. Been working fine with it. Pay $27 a bag, and that's reasonable. Availability is the issue, but my breeder deals it and I pick it up two or three bags at a time.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Bullet was fed the Red bag stuff and did absolutely horrible on it - could not keep weight on him and his coat looked like crap - for ~$6 more a bag Pro Plan is what he is fed now....looks a ton better.

FOM


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

*Black Gold*

Had my boy on it for a short time. Wasn't impressed at all.

Tough to beat PP Performance.


Richard


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Jason:

We fed it for a while. We fed the black bag. Dogs seemed to do fine on it. We switched back to Euk mainly for convience...got tired of the trip to Bardstown...course $17 for 50 lbs sounds a lot better than the $60 plus i just paid for 40lbs of prescription food.

John
________
I-olite vaporizer review


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

It is widely available here in Utah. I have fed it to my dogs exclusively for the last 6 years and have been impressed with it. Dogs look great and are healthy.

My brother was feeding it to his dog and had issues his dog could not keep his weight up and had a masssive case of the squirts. He switched back to PP

I will not try and sound like I know the differences in Dog food because I do not. Hell my 4 food groups are Wendy's, Taco Bell, McDonalds and Subway. But for my dogs Black Gold has worked excellent. The price is extremely nice as well.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Local rep gave me a couple different types to try. My little girl just turned her nose to it, did not like it at all. Can't go wrong with Pro Plan Performance.

Mark


----------

